# Honey dwaef gourami eating shrimp??



## Thaim (Feb 6, 2015)

So i bought a mix of shrimp from patrick at canadian aquatics and they've all disapeared. Is it possible my dwarf gouramis or balloon electric rams or SAE are eating them?? I feel as if their mouths are to small to eat them...


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

I believe Ram will eat shrimp if they have chance. Generally fish will eat anything that fit in their mouth and some will attempt to eat shrimp because it is in their nature.

Is your tank planted tank? Do you provide enough cover for the shrimp to hide?


----------



## Thaim (Feb 6, 2015)

outsider said:


> I believe Ram will eat shrimp if they have chance. Generally fish will eat anything that fit in their mouth and some will attempt to eat shrimp because it is in their nature.
> 
> Is your tank planted tank? Do you provide enough cover for the shrimp to hide?


My tank is fully planted but may not be able to hide. The balloon rams are small and can get anywhere the shrimp are.


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

Thaim said:


> My tank is fully planted but may not be able to hide. The balloon rams are small and can get anywhere the shrimp are.


Well.. I can't say if shrimp disappear due to death or ate by other fish. You could have soft water (low gH) and shrimp died due to molting problem.

Idea is having something like moss (Java moss) for shrimp to hide inside if necessary while other fish can't get to them. Other fish also need to be feed enough otherwise they will look at shrimp as dinner.

Anyway from what I have read, Ram is a big no no for shrimps even amano shrimps.


----------

